# picky pigeons?



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

my pigeons allways put seed allover the floor intell the container is allmost empty. then they just leave it there, and eat a little bit of it then i have to clean it out and put new seed in. what do i do? how many times should i bath them in these hot
days?


----------



## Rocky17 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi, I have the same problem with my birds. The pigeon mix I buy has lots of peas. It seems to be the last thing they go for. They do waste a lot of food and it can be costly. I watch them eat and they start digging around and throwing seeds everywhere until they find what they are looking for. It would be funny if it were not such a waste. Any suggestions?????? Marie


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

ya i have pigeon mix to, and they wast alot of seed.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

My guys love the peas, but they hate the groats. I feed them twice a day and put only one tablespoon/bird out. They start off by eating their favourite seeds, by afternoon they get hungry and eat the rest. The waste is minimal.
A few times when it happened that I was late for dinner every single seed was gone, no waste at all.

Reti


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

i will try that and see how it goes.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

pigeon kid said:


> my pigeons allways put seed allover the floor intell the container is allmost empty. then they just leave it there, and eat a little bit of it then i have to clean it out and put new seed in. what do i do? how many times should i bath them in these hot
> days?





Rocky17 said:


> Hi, I have the same problem with my birds. The pigeon mix I buy has lots of peas. It seems to be the last thing they go for. They do waste a lot of food and it can be costly. I watch them eat and they start digging around and throwing seeds everywhere until they find what they are looking for. It would be funny if it were not such a waste. Any suggestions?????? Marie


First of all, is their seed dish a relatively deep one? Pigeons...birds for that matter are messy eaters and if they have the luxury as most of our pigeons do to consume a variety, they will pick the grain and seeds they like the best, just as we do, picking what we like best off the plate, or choosing not to eat it. I have three of my 8 that absolutely will not touch the canada peas, and two that will not eat grren peas or lentils. It depends on their eating habits and likes/dislikes.

I top off my pigeons dishes every morning with not only the basic pigeon feed, but add the supplemental seeds as needed. On the third day, I toss out the "old" stuff to the wild bird feeder. Cutting down, but still providing them with a good well balanced diet is something worth trying. 
It probably would help if you fed them a little less. They will get used to it...but then, they may never accept the peas unless they have to. Try that.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

thanks. thay ate most of the seed, but other then that, there wasnt that much on the floor.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

hay guys thanks alot for all your help, but one more thing how meny times do i give my homers a bath?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi pigeon kid,

I appreciate you asking all these questions, as I see you are trying to do right by them.

I use a wood feeder with metal bar (plastic coated) that closes over it. They NEVER EVER scatter any seeds out of it, but they do poop in it occasionally.

Depending on how many birds you have, you should offer them baths every few days or every day. I end up giving my birds their baths every day, because some will...some won't, and they will generally bathe when the mood hits them. Put a little ACV in it, they get used to it and it gets them squeeky clean.  

Add some ACV to their drinking water several times a week too, it keeps the bacteria down.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

can you buy these feeders at a pet sore?


----------

